# InputStream aus URL funktioniert nicht



## JetJava (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, dass über News der Internets berichtet, dafür habe ich auf meinem Webspace eine Datei text.txt angelegt und will den Inhalt der datei wie folgt in die TextArea einfügen:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;

public class InfoProgramm 
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setVisible(true);
		Toolkit kit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
		Dimension d = kit.getScreenSize();
		frame.setSize(d);
		frame.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
		panel panel = new panel();
		frame.add(panel);
	}
}
class panel extends JPanel
{
	public panel()
	{
		try
		{
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		JTextArea area = new JTextArea();
		add(new JScrollPane(area), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		InputStream t =  new InputStream(new URL("http://habofl.ha.funpic.de/text.txt").getFile());
		Scanner in = new Scanner(t);
		while(in.hasNext())
			area.append(in.nextLine() + "\n");
		} catch(IOException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Da ist nur das Problem, dass er was zu meckern hat:
Cannot instantiate the type InputStream
In Zeile  30

vieln Dank


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

InputStream ist eine abstrake Klasse und kann deshalb nicht instanziiert werden.


----------



## JetJava (26. Feb 2008)

okay, danke, wie könnte ich denn dann meine Problemstellung lösen?


----------



## matches (26. Feb 2008)

Du solltest dir den InputStream folgendermaßen holen:


```
URL url = new URL("http://habofl.ha.funpic.de/text.txt");
InputStream is = url.openStream();
```


----------



## JetJava (27. Feb 2008)

thx, aber immer noch keine Ausgabe.


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;

public class InfoProgramm 
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setVisible(true);
		Toolkit kit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
		Dimension d = kit.getScreenSize();
		frame.setSize(d);
		frame.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
		panel panel = new panel();
		frame.add(panel);
	}
}
class panel extends JPanel
{
	public panel()
	{
		try
		{
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		JTextArea area = new JTextArea();
		add(new JScrollPane(area), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		URL url = new URL("http://habofl.ha.funpic.de/text.txt");
		InputStream is = url.openStream();
		Scanner in = new Scanner(is);
		while(in.hasNext())
			area.append(in.nextLine() + "\n");
		} catch(IOException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## quippy (28. Feb 2008)

```
try
			{
				StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
				System.setProperty("proxyPort","****");
				System.setProperty("proxyHost","**********");
				URL url = new URL("http://habofl.ha.funpic.de/text.txt");
				InputStream t =  url.openStream();
				Scanner in = new Scanner(t);
				while(in.hasNext())
					sb.append(in.nextLine() + "\n");
				System.out.println(sb.toString());
			} 
			catch(IOException e)
			{
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
```

Das funktionert bei mir wunderbar. Man beachte, daß ich einen Proxy setzen muss...


----------



## JetJava (28. Feb 2008)

Ich habs nun noch besser gelöst, vilen vielen Dank, der Code funzt auch


----------



## bor@google.com (26. Apr 2008)

Prived medved, hochu moped  Translate please in Russian!


----------

